

How We Gathered Our First 1k Beta Users for Basket - ronnsan
https://medium.com/@ranitsanyal/how-we-gathered-our-first-1k-beta-users-for-basket-b01a61ddcc90?source=latest

======
foxpc
Thanks for the article! It does provide important guidelines for newcomers to
the startup land.

